

Alibaba: Google just plain wrong about our OS - jusben1369
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57513651-94/alibaba-google-just-plain-wrong-about-our-os/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title

======
calciphus
All Google did was tell Acer that developing with a hacked-up, forked version
of Android would mean they'd lose their preferred partner status. Not that
they couldn't do it. It's OSS - go to town.

Look at it this way: if being an Android hardware partner means you get early
access to cool new features and source code before it's released (it does),
but the terms of that say you won't use this on a forked version of the OS
(like Amazon, for example) - don't be surprised when Google reminds you of
this requirement.

------
_hobgoblin_
I think the fact they have pirated Google apps tells you all you need to know
about this Chinese company.

